# Blue Flu



## Christian (Apr 17, 2007)

are there any old Blue Funnel ships of the 60,s still afloat anywhere in the world


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Christian *and welcome to* SN *Bon voyage.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

There was a thread on here about a year ago concerning the sighting of a mark A5 class holed up in some creek miles inland in China. Speculation was that it was Dolius or Demodocus, and there was some lighthearted discussion about bringing it home to Liverpool.
Nothing further was heard, apparently the chap who saw the ship, died, and took it's location with him to the grave.
Pat


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Try THIS, Christian


----------



## roboted (Sep 4, 2008)

R651400 said:


> I think we have to accept that every Blue Funnel and Glen Line ship ever built has disappeared from the face of the earth.
> Somehow I think this is a lot better than witnessing the sad state of ships like "Duke of Lancaster" languishing and rotting in some Welsh creek.


(Thumb)


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Pat Kennedy said:


> There was a thread on here about a year ago concerning the sighting of a mark A5 class holed up in some creek miles inland in China. Speculation was that it was Dolius or Demodocus, and there was some lighthearted discussion about bringing it home to Liverpool.
> Nothing further was heard, apparently the chap who saw the ship, died, and took it's location with him to the grave.
> Pat


It might perhaps be visible in Google earth images?


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

ninabaker said:


> It might perhaps be visible in Google earth images?


You'd have to first know the location of the cemetery!


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Barber Priam ('79), Barber Hector ('84) are still around. I believe the infamous Nestor and Gastor are still in service. All the M's gone and I assume all the S-Boats.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Barber Priam - now Cape Henry and is USA flag and in the US reserve fleet.
Barber Hector - became Taiko.

Gastor - LNG Lagos and still in service.
Nestor - LNG Port Harcourt still in service.

Hawkey01


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I believe Menestheus of 1977 is still in service. She was In Liverpool about five years ago as _Expert_, and has since been sighted as _Woermann Expert._

Pat


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Missed that one, Pat! Menestheus was also on the BBS service. 
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I believe Menestheus of 1977 is still in service. She was In Liverpool about five years ago as _Expert_, and has since been sighted as _Woermann Expert._
> 
> Pat


Sorry Pat but she's gone also.

MENESTHEUS (3) Menelaus class multi-purpose motorship.
O.N. 378040. 16,031g. 8,666n. 540'0¾"(BB) x 85'4¼" x 34'10½"
Post 1995: 17,146g. 9,381n. 
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S. A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76M type oil engine made by the shipbuilder, at Kobe. 16,800 BHP. 18 Kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
27.8.1977: Launched by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd., Nagasaki, (Yard No. 1809), for Airlease International Nominees (Moorgate) Ltd., (on behalf of British Petroleum) London. 
12.1977: Completed for lease to Ocean Transport & Trading Ltd., and management by Ocean Fleets Ltd. 
4.11.1980: Renamed BARBER MENESTHEUS. 
5.1.1982: Transferred to Barber Menelaus Shipping Corporation, (same managers), Panama. 
28.12.1983: Transferred to Airlease International Nominees (Moorgate) Ltd., (same managers). 
1984: renamed MENESTHEUS, under Liverpool registry. 
18.4.1984: Renamed LLOYD PARANA. 
29.1.1985: Renamed MENESTHEUS. 
8.2.1985: Ocean Marine Ltd., appointed as managers. 
2.1986: Renamed APAPA PALM. 
1987: Transferred to Isle of Man registry. 
1988: Sold to N.V. CMB S. A., Belgium, and renamed CMB ESPRIT. 
1990: Transferred to CMB Transport (Luxembourg) S. A., (Aemas Luxembourg S. A., managers), Luxembourg. 
12.1992: Sold to Irvona Ltd., (Coldwell Ship Management (Agency) Ltd., Hong Kong, and renamed WOERMANN EXPERT. 
1995: Anglo-Eastern Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1997: Sold to Twinsea Shipping Company Ltd., (Primera Maritime (Hellas) Ltd., managers), Cyprus. 
6.2000: Renamed EXPERT. 
15.10.2001: Renamed DELMAS SYCAMORE. 
29.1.2007: Renamed EXPERT. 
2.4.2007: Renamed CLIPPER ITAJAI II. 
6.8.2007: Sold to Ning Hang Shipping & Enterprises Ltd, St. Vincent & The Grenadines, (Nanjing King Ship Management, Peoples Republic of China, managers), and renamed KING SPIRIT. 
10.2010: Arrived at Alang for demolition.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I believe Menestheus of 1977 is still in service. She was In Liverpool about five years ago as _Expert_, and has since been sighted as _Woermann Expert._
> 
> Pat


Note the Palms around the pool re-cycled from the funnel(APAPA PALM)(Hippy)

View attachment 32142


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

I would say there are very few people on this site that would recognise_* 'That'*_ as a Bluey.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

oldseamerchant said:


> I would say there are very few people on this site that would recognise_* 'That'*_ as a Bluey.


Very True. A horrible looking thing. I was aboard her in Liverpool in 1980 installing BA sets and found it to be a right workhouse on deck. I am glad I never had to go to sea in her.
Pat


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

My first trip was on "Menestheus", voyage 22, Captain W.E.Studley, but it wasn't that floating bread-bin. About 1965.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Farmer John said:


> My first trip was on "Menestheus", voyage 22, Captain W.E.Studley, but it wasn't that floating bread-bin. About 1965.


FJ, That Menestheus was a proper ship. I sailed in all the 'M' class except her.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Worked by and sailed in the last M's - Very good sea ships. I suppose, Pat, that the vestigal Bluey heritage was in the heaviness of the deck gear! The hatches were a pain in the behind, always blowing hydraulic pipes. From an ER perspective, they were good ships though.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

makko said:


> Worked by and sailed in the last M's - Very good sea ships. I suppose, Pat, that the vestigal Bluey heritage was in the heaviness of the deck gear! The hatches were a pain in the behind, always blowing hydraulic pipes. From an ER perspective, they were good ships though.
> Rgds.
> Dave


Dave, 
I know we have discussed this on an earlier thread, but for the benefit of others, the excessive height of the mast houses and hatch coamings, and the narrow walkway between coamings and bulwarks, made deck work very difficult.
Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Your first is always your dream for ever after. I had a short career, one more trip on the Cyclops and a last one on Glenogle, one coasting on Astynax. Glenogle was a good trip, but you spent the time on the bridge, the Menestheus you worked with the crowd, I felt I learnt more. Bit of a bind to have to be eating in whites for lunch, when you had spent the morning chipping rust, the back on deck. I had two sets of whites, I think I went a bit scruffy, I was only 17 and a bit lost, the other guys in the halfdeck gave me clothes. My Mum and Dad, saw the minimum kit list as being all you could need, which was odd because in so many other ways they were so helpful.

Very glad I did it, ill health took me out, the company was brilliant and supported me throughout the bad times of the illness. The good bit is that many years on, I am very healthy and also have the memories. Thank you Blue Flue, you did right by me.


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

I liked the look of those 'Glen Boats' that came out about 1963. Glenogle et.al


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

oldseamerchant said:


> I liked the look of those 'Glen Boats' that came out about 1963. Glenogle et.al


Blueys and Glen boats were always good looking.


----------



## vinnie05 (Apr 25, 2009)

Seem's so ago when as an apprentice I spent six months yard experience working on the Priam class, doing things from bending bulb frames to sighting the shaft with the shipwrights and finally helping with the launch ways. The ships of today are alot bigger, carrying an enormous amount but certainly do not have the appeal of the ones from yesterday.


----------



## BillElleray (Feb 6, 2013)

*Temple Hall can be viewed as a wreck*

Gentlemen, during my holiday in Lanzarote I have taken four photographs of interest to "Blue Flue Chaps". In particular the MV Temple Hall which was part of the fleet from 1954-69. It's a sad end but at least you can still visit the remains of the wreck, whereas most of us ex-Red Duster lad's have lost our ship's to razor blades.
cut/paste URL link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9457774...7632746935152/


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Temple Hall was ownedby Lamberts of London. What was the connection to Blue Funnel?

John T


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

BillElleray said:


> Gentlemen, during my holiday in Lanzarote I have taken four photographs of interest to "Blue Flue Chaps". In particular the MV Temple Hall which was part of the fleet from 1954-69. It's a sad end but at least you can still visit the remains of the wreck, whereas most of us ex-Red Duster lad's have lost our ship's to razor blades.
> cut/paste URL link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9457774...7632746935152/


TEMPLE HALL was owned by Lambert Bros.Although in its present/last form it was r/n TELAMON complete with blue funnel she was never a Blue Funnel /A.Holt ship.(Thumb)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Interestingly, Lambert Bros Shipping was associated with Irish Tugs Ltd a member of the Ocean Group plc in the joint ownership of a tug 1985 - 1986. See below.

7392713 
ESKGARTH 
O.N. 376350. 381g. 37.93 x 10.85 x 4.363 metres oa.
16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (254 x 305mm) Ruston 16RKCM vee type oil engine by Ruston, Paxman Diesels Ltd., Newton-le-Willows, single reduction geared to a controllable pitch propeller operating within a Kort steerable nozzle. 3,520 bhp. 50 tons bollard pull. 13 kts.
1973: Ordered from Richards (Shipbuilders) Ltd., Great Yarmouth (Yard No. 529) by Cory Ship Towage Ltd. 
13.11.1975: Keel laid. 
29.7.1976: Launched for Rea Towing Company Ltd., Liverpool. 
22.11.1976: Completed. Registered at Milford. 

1985: Transferred to Lambert Brothers Shipping and Irish Tugs Ltd., (Cory Ship Towage Ltd., managers). 

1985: Managers restyled Cory Towage Ltd. 
1986: Transferred to Rea Towing Company Ltd., (same managers). 
14.5.1990: Transferred to Irish Tugs Ltd., (same managers), Westport, Republic of Ireland registry, (O.N. 402266). 
1993: Converted into a fire-fighting tug. 
1.1998: Sold to REBONAVE – Reboques e Assistencia Naval Limitida, Lisbon, Portugal, and renamed MOINHOS. 
3.9.1999: Sold to Ocean Supply Pte Ltd, Hong Kong (Wijsmuller, Ijmuiden, delivery managers) and renamed MOIN under St. Vincent and the Grenadines flag. 
1999: Sold to Oriental Tug No.1 Corp., (Global Star Ship Management (Hong Kong) Ltd., managers), Hong Kong, and renamed ORIENTAL TUG No.1, Registered in Liberia. 
24.10.2003: Sold to Network Logistics Inc, Hong Kong and renamed SUMERIAN 1 under Cambodia flag.
12.2003: To Indonesia flag and classification withdrawn.
12.9.2006: Sold to Supiori Niaga Pasifik, Indonesia and renamed MITRA 1 under Indonesia flag.
2008: Sold to Prawira Lestari Lines, Indonesia and renamed PRAWIRA SATU. 
12.2012: Still in Equasis.


----------



## BillElleray (Feb 6, 2013)

Apologies to all, I was mistaken in thinking Temple Hall had been part of Blue Funnel.


----------

